# Bariatric Surger



## Brookswood (Jun 14, 2017)

Does anybody have personal experience or have a close relative or friend who has had experrience with surgery to help lose weight.

I have a good friend is very overweight. While his diet is not perfect it certainly is not any worse than many of us.  Try as he might, losing weight is an ordeal for him. His family, by the way, are all what my mother would call 'chubs'.  But, he is the biggest chub by far. 

He is looking into the surgery because he is in his early 50's and as he puts it "I want to be able to play with my grandchildren.  I don't want to have diebtis, high blood pressure and worn out joints earlier than I should.  I want to be able to sit at a normal seat and not take up more space than I should."

Thoughts on the surgery would be appreciated from those who have had it or have direct information from those who have had it.

Please, if you want to lecture  me or my friend on the benefits of exercise and self-control, don't.   You have no idea how hard this guy has tried to lose weight over the last decade that I have known him.


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Jun 14, 2017)

Two of my daughters have had gastric bypass (my oldest was only 17 when she had it) and it was very successful. My BFF also had it and has done really well. Actually,I know many people who have had bariatric surgery. I do know one gal-my son and DIL`s next door neighbor-who is not doing well. It has "ruined her health" so to speak. But she is a rarity-most I know do very well with it.


----------



## terry123 (Jun 29, 2017)

I have a friend that had it but she continued to eat like she did before and had even more problems.  Most people do well I believe.


----------

